

Interact with git from python - lfborjas
http://packages.python.org/GitPython/0.3.1/index.html

======
eccp
I use this Python library to build a plug-in for gEdit which shows you the git
branch of the file being edited.

<https://github.com/dfuenzalida/gedit-git-branch-statusbar>

~~~
lfborjas
Cool, I'm currently using vim and the fugitive plugin offers a similar
functionality: [http://sontek.net/turning-vim-into-a-modern-python-
ide#integ...](http://sontek.net/turning-vim-into-a-modern-python-
ide#integration-with-git)

